# Moving targets?



## qi-tah (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all;

does anyone shoot at moving (and non-living! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) targets? I've been checking out the types of competitions Archery Victoria (where i live) hold and i'm surprised that there isn't a comp that's comparable to clay shooting... perhaps it's too hard (or too dangerous)? I don't know.


----------



## Bob D. (Sep 5, 2007)

A few of the 3D tournaments in CA. have both moving 3D animal targets (on rail or pulley & cord) and discs that are thrown in the air and shot with flu-flu arrows. The latter requires a good amount of space. Lots of fun!


----------



## kagegakure (Sep 6, 2007)

man that must have been a pretty penny...


----------



## qi-tah (Sep 6, 2007)

kagegakure said:


> man that must have been a pretty penny...


 
Archery is certainly not cheap to practice (much less compete!), i'll give you that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've actually found a medieval re-enactment group in Qld. (only a mere 1000 or so kms away!) that holds comps with moving targets, as well as staged "battles" where they shoot at each other with a rubber tip! (Ref here: http://sca.org.au/bacchus_wood/Archery/archery.php ) Cool.... Apparently in combat they also restrict you to recurve or longbows (no compounds of course) of 30 pounds or less draw weight.


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 6, 2007)

This guy I used to hunt with years ago could actually shoot partridge out of the air with is old cheapo Cabella's bow.  He gave me a few pointers at it and I do pretty good shooting frisbees using my old Darton WH-500 compound bow.  It is circa 1980'ish and only 30% let off at 55# draw weight.  He told me to ready the arrow, focus on a small point on the target itself, clear your thoughts, draw and release the arrow in one motion.  Don't try to aim directly or use sites.  It takes practice but as crazy as it sounds, it works good.  I think a high let off bow such as my new Martin Cheetah (80%) would be very hard to do that with and a recurve would be ideal though.  At one point I could hit about 6 of ten tries.


----------

